# Pueblo Bonito Sunset Beach



## Brenda (Nov 21, 2017)

Does anyone have a resort map?
What are the recommended villas?

Thank you in advance.

Brenda


----------



## easyrider (Nov 22, 2017)

I like building 17 which is on the same lateral level as the main resort check in building. I haven't stayed in the upper buildings past the main lobby and am not sure I would want to. I also like buildings 3 and 4 but they are hard to get.

Here is a resort map. It doesn't include the Monte Cristo Estates, Pacifica or golf course.

http://www.evergreen-co.com/steven/images/SunsetBeach.png

Bill


----------



## whitewater (Nov 22, 2017)

here are the latest PDFs of Pueblo Bonito properties.  

Believe these are the latest.  

Enjoy


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 22, 2017)

easyrider said:


> I like building 17 which is on the same lateral level as the main resort check in building. I haven't stayed in the upper buildings past the main lobby and am not sure I would want to. I also like buildings 3 and 4 but they are hard to get.
> 
> Here is a resort map. It doesn't include the Monte Cristo Estates, Pacifica or golf course.
> 
> ...



I agree with the choice of building 17 as well as building 18 which connects to 17.  We have stayed at both and find it is a good location to not only the main lobby, but also for taking their carts either up to the Market for dining and bus to town, or down to the main pool and beach.  
Great resort
Ron
PS  Love the 2 for 1 desserts at 9 PM in the main building's deli


----------



## pbsbOwner (Nov 29, 2017)

We have a week start january 1, 2018, but i'm wondering about safety. I have just heard so many awful stories lately of traveling down to mexico. Are you planning on going this year?


----------



## rpennisi (Nov 29, 2017)

pbsbOwner said:


> We have a week start january 1, 2018, but i'm wondering about safety. I have just heard so many awful stories lately of traveling down to mexico. Are you planning on going this year?


We were there last January, took their free shuttle into town, walked all over and never had a problem.  Sunset Beach was great as well.


----------



## Karen G (Nov 30, 2017)

I've read many good reports on other websites about people having a great time with no safety concerns other than the usual common sense behavior that one would exercise in any city anywhere.  Don't go into neighborhoods far away from the main tourist spots; don't flash a lot of cash & expensive jewelry; and don't walk around in alleys and out-of-the-way areas alone at night.


----------



## Janann (Nov 30, 2017)

In terms of safety, one of the most important factors is to stay clear of the waves if you are on the Pacific side.  Here is just one story which happens to be from Pueblo Bonito:  http://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/wave-sweeps-away-visitors-on-cabo-beach/


----------



## Karen G (Nov 30, 2017)

Janann said:


> In terms of safety, one of the most important factors is to stay clear of the waves if you are on the Pacific side.  Here is just one story which happens to be from Pueblo Bonito:  http://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/wave-sweeps-away-visitors-on-cabo-beach/


That is a very good point. I believe more tourists have been killed by rogue waves in Cabo (on the Pacific side) than by any man made violence.  The ocean is beautiful to observe over there—just don’t get too close!


----------

